# Noob Introduction



## gannimal007 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hey - just thought I would post here and introduce myself.  I'm not real familiar with the culture/community here so be kind!    First of all, I'll just say that I'm not a body builder but i love to train.  I'm 38 y/o (trt), 6-1, 230#.  I'm prob around 20% body fat and am somewhat interested in cutting that back a little but, i'm more interested in overal strength and conditioning.  

Some of my more recent accompmlishments (within the last six months):

LBBS (low bar back squat) - 1rm: 425#
Press (standing) - 175#
Bench - 275#
Dead Lift - 503#

1/2 marathon (4/1/2012) - 2:00:38


Anyways ....  My short term goal is 1)  Warrior Dash on 5/1/2012 - most of my training is geared towards that.  Long term goal is to Bench #315 ...  The last two months I have focused on intervals and running in order to finish the 1/2 marathon but I am now going to turn my sights to the dash and the bench.

So - say hello or whatever ...


----------



## Arnold (Apr 2, 2012)

gannimal007, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome to the board


----------



## brazey (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## charley (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome!!!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Apr 2, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gannimal007 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks everybody!


----------



## Eiserner Hahn (Apr 3, 2012)

welcome


----------



## JillyRev (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome!!!  what is the Warrior Dash all about? sounds pretty fun!


----------



## murf23 (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome bro ...Great intro


----------



## juicespringsteen (Apr 3, 2012)

Welcome to IM


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome


----------



## gannimal007 (Apr 4, 2012)

JillyRev said:


> Welcome!!! what is the Warrior Dash all about? sounds pretty fun!



The warrior dash is like a 5k trail run with obstacles.  I think there are belly crawls, wall climbs, mud pits, smashed up cars to run over and at the end you have to jump through fire ... although I'm not 100% sure, this will be my first one.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Kimi (Apr 4, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------

